# Cleaning hoses



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Just wondered, how often does everyone do this? If at all?

I'm pretty good about cleaning filters, syphoning and everything, but I've been putting this job off because it seems like such a hassle.

Does delaying it reduce the flow from your output pipe much? The FX6 on my main tank seems to blow a lot of the debris out when it switches off every 12 hours, so I'm not sure how necessary it is for that filter?

Also, on my 406, I turn it off and on every time I change water, twice a week, and catch the debris it pumps out. This must clear a lot of it too? Or does it?

And how do you go about cleaning a two-metre length of hose anyway?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I never clean hoses...they don't seem to need it. I've heard of people soaking the Python in bleach water and then rinsing well.

If you are clogged or the water flow is diminished and you've cleaned everything else...I'd be tempted to just replace. Ten years for me so far...


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

When I first started out, I was running an Eheim 2213 on an overstocked 200L (about 50G) tank. I had to clean the hoses with every filter cleaning, because they would block up with algae and debris, and bring the entire filtration to a standstill. I used bottle brushes attached to wire and dragged them through the hoses, which was the only way to get the muck out. It was a nightmare!

These days I would run a 2217 as a bare minimum on a tank this size, and I am using much larger filters or sump pumps on my larger tanks. To make a long story short, with those setups I never need to clean hoses, and some of them have been running for many years!

Unless they block up, there is no need to clean hoses. If they block, I would have a serious look into the system to see if I can't be tweaked so that the hoses don't block.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I don't clean the inside of my hoses. I do clean the strainer area so they don't get blocked.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks, everyone, for your responses. A consensus seems to have emerged: it's not necessary.

I only asked because the instructions for a couple of my filers say it is necessary to stop the flow from slowing, but I haven't noticed that happening. If it ever does, or stops, think I'd be tempted to do as dj says and just replace them. I'd rather not though, because there must be quite a lot of BB hiding in there.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Any build up in the hoses will impair flow. You may not notice it but it is happening. I used a bamboo garden stake, as a ramrod, and a piece of paper towel to clean mine.


----------

